# every so many months



## Icetrance

Hello,

Sentence:

You will be contacted *every so many* months.

I can't think of the missing word. 

Vous serez contacté tous les .... mois

tous les tant mois?


----------



## bergil

Bonjour Icetrance

I would say : Vous serez contacté périodiquement


----------



## Icetrance

bergil said:


> Bonjour Icetrance
> 
> I would say : Vous serez contacté périodiquement




Thanks, bergil! I appreciate it.

But, there doesn't seem to be a fixed expression for this in French.

every so many weeks, months, years

tous les quelques mois, ans, etc 

That's not right either, as that means "every couple of months, etc...

Interesting


----------



## Icetrance

bergil said:


> Bonjour Icetrance
> 
> I would say : Vous serez contacté périodiquement



I'm not sure that means "every so many months".


----------



## goodJinxie

"Every so many months" sounds odd to begin with.  Try "every few months", and go from there.


----------



## Icetrance

Ma seule solution au moment où l'on parle:

Vous serez contacté régulièrement après un certain nombre de mois (années, semaines ou whatever temporal notion is given)


every so many months = regularly after so many months pass by


----------



## Icetrance

goodJinxie said:


> "Every so many months" sounds odd to begin with.  Try "every few months", and go from there.




"Every so many months/years" does not sound odd. It's English (not invented)

It does not mean "every few months."


----------



## Nicomon

Mon effort:

Nous vous contacterons / Vous serez contacté régulièrement, à quelques mois d'intervalle.
ou
Nous vous contacterons / Vous serez contacté à intervalles réguliers de quelques mois.


----------



## goodJinxie

Icetrance said:


> "Every so many months/years" does not sound odd. It's English (not invented)
> 
> It does not mean "every few months."


 
I must disagree.  While it is English, "every so many months" is bad grammar ("every" should not be used to describe "so many").


----------



## Nicomon

goodJinxie said:


> I must disagree. While it is English, "every so many months" is bad grammar ("every" should not be used to describe "so many").


 
There are 120,000 google hits for "every so many". Granted, google is full of bad examples, but we cannot ignore the fact that it is commonly used, and I agree with Icetrance that it doesn't mean the same thing  as "every few"... the latter being a shorter period, imo. 

every few months = tous les deux ou trois mois


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> There are 120,000 google hits for "every so many". Granted, google is full of bad examples, but we cannot ignore the fact that it is commonly used, and I agree with Icetrance that it doesn't mean the same thing  as "every few"... the latter being a shorter period, imo.
> 
> every few months = tous les deux ou trois mois



Thanks, Nicomon. I thought I was alone in the jungle. LOL.

Pas fastoche, cette traduction?


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance said:


> Pas fastoche, cette traduction?


 
Pas vraiment, non. Si ce que j'ai suggéré ne te convient pas, je ne vois pas mieux pour l'instant. 
(mais c'est long ). 

_Tous les tant *de*_... semaines/mois/années s'entend... mais je ne suis pas convaincue que ce soit du très bon français. 

Dernier essai et je vais me coucher
_à intervalles fixes_ _de tant de mois_ (encore long...et pas très élégant)


----------



## Curmud

In spite of all of the hits on Google, that expression seems vague to me. In french "tous les temps en temps pendant les douze mois" might come close.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

I guess the expression is vague, even in English?

Then, maybe I'd suggest "*de* temps en temps (as said before) or périodiquement (said before too) dans les prochains mois (ou mois à venir)"


----------



## Icetrance

*Vous serez contacté au bout d'un certain nombre de mois (fixe) de façon régulière.*

You can't use the adverb "régulièrement" before "contacté" in the sentence above because it could be understood to mean that you will begin to be contacted regularly only after a set number of months have gone by.


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance said:


> *Vous serez contacté au bout d'un certain nombre de mois (fixe) de façon régulière*.


 
I find this sentence a little awkward. And on second thoughts, I don't think my suggestion of _fixe_ was such a good one. "so many" sounds vague, as if they're not committing. 

If you want to keep *months*, then I reiterate my initial suggestion... _à intervalles réguliers de quelques mois _OR _régulièrement/__périodiquement, à quelques mois d'intervalle._ imho, _quelques_ is vague enough.

I also like Punky Zoé's « _de temps en temps dans les mois à venir » _but then I think you lose the "every" bit (I may be wrong).

Perhaps you could speficy a number of months, and add _à peu près_ or _environ._ e.g._ Tous les 4 mois, ou à peu près / Environ tous les 4 mois._ 

As a side note... I don't really fancy _Vous serez contacté. _I personally prefer _Nous vous contacterons/On (quelqu'un) vous contactera. _

That's it... I'm all out of ideas


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> I find this sentence a little awkward. And on second thoughts, I don't think my suggestion of _fixe_ was such a good one. "so many" sounds vague, as if they're not committing.
> 
> If you want to keep *months*, then I reiterate my initial suggestion... _à intervalles réguliers de quelques mois _OR _régulièrement/__périodiquement, à quelques mois d'intervalle._ imho, _quelques_ is vague enough.
> 
> I also like Punky Zoé's « _de temps en temps dans les mois à venir » _but then I think you lose the "every" bit (I may be wrong).
> 
> Perhaps you could speficy a number of months, and add _à pu près_ or _environ._ e.g._ Tous les 4 mois, ou à peu près / Environ tous les 4 mois._
> 
> As a side note... I don't really fancy _Vous serez contacté. _I personally prefer _Nous vous contacterons/On (quelqu'un) vous contactera. _
> 
> That's it... I'm all out of ideas



I agree that "On vous contactera" sounds better.

*On vous contactera régulièrement tous les quelques mois.* 

But, still, that implies "every few months", which is not completely accurate.

Literally, "You will be regularly contacted every few months"

Pour le moment, je propose:

*On vous contactera régulièrement une fois sur une période comprenant un certain nombre de mois.*


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance said:


> *On vous contactera régulièrement tous les quelques mois.*
> 
> But, still, that implies "every few months", which is not completely accurate. Literally, "You will be regularly contacted every few months"
> 
> Pour le moment, je propose:
> 
> *On vous contactera régulièrement une fois sur une période comprenant un certain nombre de mois.*


 
Actually, "every few months" usually translates as « tous les deux ou trois mois », as already suggested in post #10, and as per Robert & Collins. And - no offense - I'm afraid your last suggestion is a bit of a mouthful. 

Incidentally, this is the definition of quelques:


> dét. *quelque* au masc./fém. plur.
> ¨ (Plur.) *Un certain nombre de*. Quelques cerfs survécurent à l’incendie de forêt. Je voudrais vous poser quelques questions. •


 
I like to avoid adverbs in "ment", so I would use Zoe's "de temps en temps dans les mois à venir" or my "intervalles réguliers de quelques mois". And périodiquement / régulièrement tous les quelques mois as a last choice. 
I give up trying.


----------



## Gil

Mon effort:
*On vous contactera à des intervalles réguliers de tant de mois.* (La durée des intervales vous sera communiquée dès que possible.


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:


> Mon effort:
> *On vous contactera à des intervalles réguliers de tant de mois.* (La durée des intervales vous sera communiquée dès que possible.


 
As-tu vu le post # 12. Le début est ressemblant... mais j'ai oublié "des".


----------



## Cath.S.

Pas plus fautif que l'original :
_On vous contactera tous les tant de mois._

_Edit _
Déjà suggéré. Pardon pour cet infâme plagiat, Nico, mais c'est la solution la plus évidente - je trouve._ _


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> Pas plus fautif que l'original :
> _On vous contactera tous les tant de mois._


 
Je l'avais suggéré sans trop y croire, mais t'as bien raison... on se casse la tête pour rien.


----------



## Gil

Nicomon said:


> As-tu vu le post # 12. Le début est ressemblant... mais j'ai oublié "des".


Non seulement je l'ai vu, j'ai fait un copier-coller...


----------



## Icetrance

egueule said:


> Pas plus fautif que l'original :
> _On vous contactera tous les tant de mois._
> 
> _Edit _
> Déjà suggéré. Pardon pour cet infâme plagiat, Nico, mais c'est la solution la plus évidente - je trouve._ _



L'expression "tous les tant de mois"  semble bien marcher. Je pense l'avoir entendue avant. 

C'était que j'ai proposé au tout début, mais j'ai oublie de mettre le "de."

Merci à tous!


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance said:


> L'expression "tous les tant de mois"  semble bien marcher. Je pense l'avoir entendue avant.
> 
> C'était que j'ai proposé au tout début, mais j'ai oublie de mettre le "de."
> 
> Merci à tous!


 
Alors rendons à César... la plagiaire ici, c'est plutôt moi. Je n'ai fait qu'ajouter une petite particule.


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> Alors rendons à César... la plagiaire ici, c'est plutôt moi. Je n'ai fait qu'ajouter une petite particule.



Oui, oui, oui, mon ami!  (T'es un homme, je pense que oui)  Tu l'as dit plus le plus correctement. Je l'avoue très volontiers.

Mais la prochaine fois, ce sera moi qui aura dit quelque chose le plus correctement.  Mets-toi en garde! LOL


----------



## Nicomon

Icetrance said:


> Oui, oui, oui, mon ami! (T'es un homme, je pense que oui)


 
Ici tu te trompes. C'est ami*e*.  Je n'étais pas inspiré*e* quand j'ai choisi ce foutu nom de plume qui sonne masculin.


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> Ici tu te trompes. C'est ami*e*.  Je n'étais pas inspiré*e* quand j'ai choisi ce foutu nom de plume qui sonne masculin.




Je suis désolé, mon amie, Nicomon.


----------



## Gil

Nicomon said:


> Ici tu te trompes. C'est ami*e*.  Je n'étais pas inspiré*e* quand j'ai choisi ce foutu nom de plume qui sonne masculin.


J'avais deviné que c'était "Nicole Monamour"


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:


> J'avais deviné que c'était "Nicole Monamour"


Presque.  C'est Nicole Montferrand... descendante en droite ligne de Jos.


----------

